# WRT54G V7.0 as a wireless repeater



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello Guys, 

Before you guys would suggest DD-WRT firmware... Unfortunately my model is not supported  . 

1. I have a New WIFI Router/Modem configured. 
2. I want to use my Old WRT54G v7.00.8 as a repeater to extend my range but without any wired connection.  

Is this possible? if not then I will have to use wired method.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

No DD-WRT = No Wireless Distribution Service (WDS) on your model.

You'll have to use the ethernet cable.

See if this could be of any help: Guide to setting up WDS on the WRT54G/WRT54GS - LinksysInfo


----------

